# Souv Vide Roast Beef - Eye of Round the Right Cut?



## CSR (Jan 21, 2019)

I found choice eye of round untrimmed for $2.49/lb so I jumped on it.  I plan to sous vide half of the 7.5 hunk of meat for french dip sandwiches and save the other half for dried beef.  I started looking online and saw more recommendations for top or bottom round roasts for thinly sliced "deli" meat.  Will the eye of round work?  Planning to trim all the fat and go to medium rare for 24-36 hours followed by a quick sear.  Will use the goodies in the bag for au jus and go from there.


----------



## dr k (Jan 21, 2019)

It'll work.  It's whatever you like and try it to see.


----------



## weedeater (Jan 21, 2019)

The “eye of round “ will work just fine.  My favorite cut to Sous Vide.  Refrigerate overnight before thin slicing to make slicing go better.  Go ahead and cook both pieces and eat the other piece thick sliced for supper.  Just like prime piece of steak.  Check out ” Bearcarvers “ step by step for this cut.  You will not be disappointed. 

Weedeater


----------

